# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  GOP Steering Committee Shuffles Conservatives from Committees - PURGE includes Amash

## sailingaway

Ron should have run again.  

http://www.rollcall.com/news/gop_ste...-219601-1.html




> *Speaker John A. Boehner initiated today a small purge of rebellious Republicans — mostly conservatives — from prominent committees; it’s the latest instance of the Ohio Republican’s clamping down on his fractious conference.
> 
> The decisions were made by the GOP Steering Committee at a Monday meeting, which reviewed a spreadsheet listing each GOP lawmaker and how often he or she had voted with leadership, three sources said.
> 
> Reps. David Schweikert of Arizona and Walter Jones of North Carolina were booted from the Financial Services Committee. Reps. Justin Amash of Michigan and Tim Huelskamp of Kansas were removed from the Budget Committee.
> 
> According to a source, Schweikert was told that he was ousted in part because his “votes were not in lockstep with leadership.”
> Michael Steel, a spokesman for Boehner, said, “The Steering Committee makes decisions based on a range of factors.”
> 
> ...


I think we need to mobilize.  Walter Jones was NO reason except being Ron's best friend and having endorsed Ron, that I can think of.  As soon as Ron isn't there with us poring over his every move to protect him, and him to protect them, they do this.  

show me where I am wrong.

(also, I know it doesn't 100% go here, I just don't think it will get enough action in Amash's forum now that the election is over, and I truly think it is them as Ron Paul Republicans being targeted.  Why else Jones?  

I think we have to show them we aren't going anywhere.

*And note this from tsai's post in Amash's forum:

"Also, Walter Jones, who was removed from the Financial Services Committee, is the Vice Chair of the Domestic Monetary Policy Subcommittee so he will definitely not chair that subcommittee next year."*

thanks to shootist at dp for this: 




> Congressman Boehner has two 8th District offices easily located for constituents in Butler County and Miami County.
> 
> Butler County Office
> 7969 Cincinnati-Dayton Road
> Suite B
> West Chester, OH 45069 (0107)?
> (513) 779-5400
> 
> Miami County Office
> ...

----------


## ClydeCoulter

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

----------


## torchbearer

this means war.

----------


## AJ Antimony

Bring on 2014!

----------


## kathy88

Boehner should be brought up on charges. Filthy animal.

----------


## sailingaway

bump for evening views

----------


## Barrex

My sentiment:

THIS.

----------


## sailingaway

> My sentiment:
> 
> THIS.


we are the reason Ron got his subcommittee the second time, mind you behind the scenes they stripped it of unilateral subpoena power.... but they took it away from him the first time, altogether, and his following was too strong in 2011 to do that.

the thing is, they know we hold grudges on Ron's behalf, just look at Sue Lowden and Nevada.  But we have to hold grudges on our short list's behalf as well, as I see it.  This happened a week after Ron turned in his office keys.  Ron's speech was WHILE leadership positions were being voted on.  this requires response.

----------


## ProvincialPeasant

FreedomWorks, Club for Growth and Tea Party grassroots types are really pissed at this on twitter.

----------


## sailingaway

> FreedomWorks, Club for Growth and Tea Party grassroots types are really pissed at this on twitter.


Good.  They just anointed the best congressmen. The 'truly conservative ones' were purged.

I guess they think the new RNC rules mean they don't have to worry about grass roots, but with the help of the rest of the tea party in an off year, where we are much harder to splinter than in a presidential race year, those rules can be changed.

----------


## eleganz

Wow...

It isn't like we didn't know this was coming...but wow....

----------


## tsai3904

Updated Roll Call article:




> David Schweikert of Arizona and Walter B. Jones of North Carolina were booted from the Financial Services Committee. Justin Amash of Michigan and Tim Huelskamp of Kansas were removed from the Budget Committee; Huelskamp lost his place on the Agriculture Committee as well.
> 
> Huelskamp was undaunted. The GOP leadership might think they have silenced conservatives, but removing me and others from key committees only confirms our conservative convictions. This is clearly a vindictive move, and a sure sign that the GOP Establishment cannot handle disagreement, he said in a statement.
> 
> But the message from leadership was clear.
> 
> You want good things in Congress and to have a good career? Better play along nicely, a GOP aide said, characterizing the message behind the moves.
> 
> The Republican Steering Committee made the decisions at a Monday meeting *after reviewing a spreadsheet listing how often each GOP lawmaker had voted with leadership*, three sources said.


http://www.rollcall.com/news/disside...-219624-1.html

----------


## John F Kennedy III

F*ck it. We're going for every seat that is up for election in 2014. That's it.

This one step forward 20 steps back isn't working. I'm done with it. 

We have to put our foot down at some point. 

I'm developing this massive thread that is way bigger and better than my Politicians We Can Trust thread from last year. Its for 2014/16. It will definitely serve the purpose of organizing everything for every seat. Due to being 100% mobile phone only for awhile I'll need a ton of help. But I want it out by the time the new Congress starts next month.

No rest if you want Liberty. That is the lesson to take from this purging. They are positioning themselves to clamp down harder.

----------


## Inkblots

> “You want good things in Congress and to have a good career? Better play along nicely,” a GOP aide said


Unfortunately for scheisters like this guy, there are some Representatives in Congress who care more about having a free republic than a "good career", and thanks to the efforts of Ron Paul and the movement he started, there are going to be more every year.  Eventually we'll reach the point where we can take _lucrative_ committee posts away from slugs like this, and they'll either shrivel up and quit or at least be honest about their intentions and go seek "good careers" on K Street.

----------


## tsai3904

Tim Huelskamp's statement:




> *Huelskamp Statement on Being Removed from Budget Committee*
> 
> (WASHINGTON) – Freshman Congressman Tim Huelskamp of Kansas learned on Monday that the House Republican Leadership has removed him from the House Budget Committee in the 113th Congress. Congressman Tim Huelskamp, a principled and outspoken conservative and a Tea Party favorite, was given limited explanation for his removal but clearly his consistent, principled, and conservative votes have riled the GOP Establishment:
> 
> "It is little wonder why Congress has a 16 percent approval rating: Americans send principled representatives to change Washington and get punished in return," Congressman Huelskamp said. "The GOP leadership might think they have silenced conservatives, but removing me and others from key committees only confirms our conservative convictions. This is clearly a vindictive move, and a sure sign that the GOP Establishment cannot handle disagreement."
> 
> "I am not at all ashamed of any of the principled, conservative stances I took in the past two years, including:
> 
>     "Efforts to hold Republicans to the "Pledge to America" – a promise Washington Republican leadership made before I was even elected – to cut $100 billion in 2011 and to restore transparency and openness in the legislative process;
> ...


http://huelskamp.house.gov/index.php...press-releases

----------


## mport1

One more reason to stop wasting time on the federal government.

----------


## afwjam

We do need to find a way to maintain the energy level long term and for all Liberty supporting candidates.

----------


## sailingaway

> Tim Huelskamp's statement:
> 
> 
> 
> http://huelskamp.house.gov/index.php...press-releases


Purging is a badge of honor, clearly.  I'll look into the record of every single Rep purged.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Purging is a badge of honor, clearly.  I'll look into the record of every single Rep purged.


Because the "nays" clearly have it

----------


## Spoa

> Purging is a badge of honor, clearly.  I'll look into the record of every single Rep purged.


Huelskamp is one of my favorites. I remember an interview he did with my rep, Tom Graves. He is very fiscally conservative. In fact, after he was purged, he went onto Twitter to continue his rant about fiscal conservatism. Here are a few of his tweets:




> Agreed! Brilliant constituent: "If they're going to raise tax rates to Clinton-era levels, then spending should go to Clinton-era levels."


Also, Breibert posted this article today about Huelskamp's promise to keep his pledge: http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Governm...medium=twitter

He also voted against CISPA, to end foreign aid, and a few other good votes. He is clearly one of the best in congress. He made an 82% from the John Birsch Society voting index (in comparison to 2 70s and 1 60 from his three other Kansan members).

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

If we play nice with the GOP we'll have freedom. The naysayers are out in force tonight, I see.

----------


## Spoa

Just wanted to add that on one of the key votes since congress has returned, Huelskamp was one of the few who voted correctly!

http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2012/roll607.xml   (Mark Twain Commemorative Coin Act)

----------


## mz10

> Just wanted to add that on one of the key votes since congress has returned, Huelskamp was one of the few who voted correctly!
> 
> http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2012/roll607.xml   (Mark Twain Commemorative Coin Act)


Huelskamp is one of Amash's closest allies in the House. I've heard Justin speak very highly of him.

----------


## Spoa

> Huelskamp is one of Amash's closest allies in the House. I've heard Justin speak very highly of him.


One for one...and one for all (I suppose). They get whipped together by the leadership. Sighhhhhh....

Does anyone know when Congressman Massie is going to get his committee assignments?

Update: Here's the link to Congressman Amash's endorsements (Huelskamp is there): https://www.facebook.com/expandliber...28953167177144 )

----------


## TCE

Glad to see Red State is also in on this: http://www.redstate.com/2012/12/03/t...ves-continues/

We're playing the long game here, everyone. Our influence increased after this election. If we keep adding a U.S. House seat here and a U.S. Senate seat there, pretty soon, we will have a legitimate minority. All Boehner is doing is hurting the GOP in the long-term. How can a party that hasn't won a popular vote for the Presidency in four out of the last five elections afford to continue dividing itself? It can't. Our guys are clearly in the right here and people are seeing that.

----------


## mz10

> Does anyone know when Congressman Massie is going to get his committee assignments?


The Subcommittee on Endangered Marsupials

----------


## satchelmcqueen

took them 1 week huh?

----------


## sailingaway

Republicans Who Have Opposed Leadership See Committee Assignments Stripped (NYTimes)




> *Perhaps presaging a year in which revolts by rank-and-file members will be less tolerated, Republican leaders on Monday removed members with obstinate voting patterns from key committees.
> 
> Most notably, Representative Tim Huelskamp, Republican of Kansas, one of the most conservative members of the House, was removed from the budget committee as well as the agriculture committee. Joining Mr.Huelskamp, a second-term representative, on the budget committee bye-bye list was Representative Justin Amash of Michigan.
> 
> Both members have a history of voting against party leaders on bills, both in committee and on the floor, and it seemed Speaker John A. Boehner and the committee chairmen had had enough. Mr. Huelskamp and Mr. Amash both rejected the so-called Ryan budget, proposed by Representative Paul D. Ryan of Wisconsin, because its cuts were not deep enough.
> 
> Other members also felt some heat. Representative David Schweikert of Arizona, who bested Representative Ben Quayle in a member-on-member election fight this year, was removed from the financial services committee, as was Representative Walter B. Jones of North Carolina.
> 
> While voting against leadership too often appeared to be the biggest factor, various factors can lead to committee changes. However, the changes are generally done at the request of, or at least with the acquiescence of committee chairmen. Mr. Ryan is in charge of the budget committee; the incoming financial services committee chairman is Representative Jeb Hensarling of Texas, who is leaving his post as Republican Conference chairman.
> ...


http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2...ents-stripped/

----------


## supermario21

Like I said in Justin's thread, the silver lining is that moves like this help to fire up and unite the grassroots. If we fight and strive to lead the "disenchanted," then in the long run we will be in a stronger position, as we attract the soft Republicans/fiscal conservatives who may not be aware of our movement.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

I hope yall's optimism is correct.  I don't see 2 teams, I see one, self.  You seem to still think there are 2 teams.  It's nothing personal, it's just business.

----------


## ProvincialPeasant

POLITICO: Conservative groups rebel against Boehner

----------


## TCE

> I hope yall's optimism is correct.  I don't see 2 teams, I see one, self.  You seem to still think there are 2 teams.  It's nothing personal, it's just business.


This is such a pointless gesture. As if our guys were going to influence this Fiscal Cliff deal anyway, so why do this? It just makes them look like the bad guys for no reason, which is beneficial to us. By kicking all of these guys off of these committees, it will only unify the anti-leadership wing. I'm sure these guys will all think twice before supporting Boehner in the future. Had Boehner left well enough alone, these guys would have had nothing to gripe about.

----------


## eleganz

One of the most effective things you can do is to get involved in your local county central committee, when you control the county, you control the endorsements.  If we did this in counties where we hold Republican seats, we can turn all Republicans to Liberty Republicans.

I know it is easier said than done, which is why I'm doing it as well.  It definitely isn't easy, but it will be rewarding.

Fight on!

----------


## ProvincialPeasant

> This is such a pointless gesture. As if our guys were going to influence this Fiscal Cliff deal anyway, so why do this? It just makes them look like the bad guys for no reason, which is beneficial to us. By kicking all of these guys off of these committees, it will only unify the anti-leadership wing. I'm sure these guys will all think twice before supporting Boehner in the future. Had Boehner left well enough alone, these guys would have had nothing to gripe about.


I don't know the facts, but several people have said it is because of their votes on the Paul Ryan budget and that they want large spending reductions. Boehner probably wants more flexibility so he can get Republicans to vote for small spending cuts for revenue increases.

----------


## awake

So much for the 'we're taking over the GOP' thing... The political route is a dead letter, this is further proof of it. They will stamp on every liberty candidate when they need to. Of course the Liberty candidates can always pretend to 'tow the line' until they get into a mid level positions of power, then spring the liberty all over the crooks, but how many _yes_ votes for theft , murder and lying will it take to get there?

----------


## ProvincialPeasant

> So much for the 'we're taking over the GOP' thing... The political route is a dead letter, this is further proof of it. They will stamp on every liberty candidate when they need to.


Being on committees is irrelevant. It's the tone of the party that is more important. This will feed into the conservative revolt, especially amongst the grassroots who are listening to Norquist, Rand and others.

----------


## TCE

> I don't know the facts, but several people have said it is because of their votes on the Paul Ryan budget and that they want large spending reductions. Boehner probably wants more flexibility so he can get Republicans to vote for small spending cuts for revenue increases.


Yes, but those votes were on the final bill as presented to the House as well as in committee. Their nay votes in committee didn't prevent it from making it to the floor. Booting them from their committees won't prevent them from voting on bills. Thus, I really don't understand what Boehner is trying to accomplish.

----------


## angelatc

> POLITICO: Conservative groups rebel against Boehner


Almost every article defines the actions as removing conservatives from Republican committees.  And I agree.

----------


## angelatc

> Yes, but those votes were on the final bill as presented to the House as well as in committee. Their nay votes in committee didn't prevent it from making it to the floor. Booting them from their committees won't prevent them from voting on bills. Thus, I really don't understand what Boehner is trying to accomplish.


Oh, I'm sure it has something to do with satiating the liberals.

----------


## TCE

> Oh, I'm sure it has something to do with satiating the liberals.


As part of a secret backroom deal to show liberals that they don't actually want to cut spending and that some "Grand Bargain" will be worked out in the end? I can see that. That's the Boehner we know and love.

----------


## sailingaway

> As part of a secret backroom deal to show liberals that they don't actually want to cut spending and that some "Grand Bargain" will be worked out in the end? I can see that. That's the Boehner we know and love.


That is what people are speculating.  To make it seem like a mandate for action, no objections raised.  Also, Jones being vice chair of Ron's subcommittee won't now be the ranking person or even ON it, and so won't be chair.

----------


## TCE

> That is what people are speculating.  To make it seem like a mandate for action, no objections raised.  Also, Jones being vice chair of Ron's subcommittee won't now be the ranking person or even ON it, and so won't be chair.


I am hoping the truth will come out as to his reasoning within the next couple of days. There is some piece of the puzzle that we're missing. If nothing comes of this, then Boehner fired a shot for no reason. It's not as if any of these members are going to start cozying up to him any more now.

----------


## ican'tvote

Amash is the future. Boehner better regret this.

----------


## Pisces

> "Congressmen Schweikert, Huelskamp, and Amash are now free of the last remnants of establishment leverage against them. We expect that these three defenders of economic freedom will become even bolder in their efforts to defend the taxpayers against the big spenders in both parties, said Club for Growth President Chris Chocola. The dirty little secret in Congress is that while refusing to kowtow to the wishes of party leaders can sometimes cost you some perks in Washington, the taxpayers back home are grateful. Schweikert, Huelskamp, and Amash are following in the honorable footsteps of Jeff Flake, Pat Toomey, Tom Coburn, and Jim DeMint, all of whom consistently championed limited-government principles in the House - often in the face of pressure from party leaders - and are now doing so in the Senate. Schweikert, Huelskamp, and Amash have bright futures in the Republican Party, and the Club for Growth PAC looks forward to supporting them, just as we did Flake, Toomey, Coburn, and DeMint.


Here's a link to the statement: http://www.clubforgrowth.org/news/?s...ss+Releases%29 It's a great response from Club for Growth. They're a little too narrow in the types of issues that they champion but they are good at what they do.

I hope they are right and this move will backfire on the RNC leadership by making these Congressmen (and Walter Jones) more popular with the voters, or at least with the activist voters.

----------


## mz10

> I am hoping the truth will come out as to his reasoning within the next couple of days. There is some piece of the puzzle that we're missing. If nothing comes of this, then Boehner fired a shot for no reason. It's not as if any of these members are going to start cozying up to him any more now.


They won't, but he's betting that others will. It's using them as an example to scare other conservatives.

----------


## sailingaway

a couple of people are trying to get #purgeBoehner trending on twitter but I think it would do better with some lead time and build up.  When would be good? I think it is a good idea though.  But we should make sure it goes to his account as well: @SpeakerBoehner

but here's one to start with: https://twitter.com/usernamenuse/sta...18772718305280

----------


## sailingaway

it is catching on a bit: https://twitter.com/search/realtime?...ehner&src=hash

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> it is catching on a bit: https://twitter.com/search/realtime?...ehner&src=hash


RT the $#@! out of 'em

----------


## sailingaway

> RT the $#@! out of 'em


oh, I do.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Thanks for the spur to the gut GOP elite -now prepare to be thrown.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> oh, I do.


I know you do, I meant "I RT'ed the $#@! out of 'em"

----------


## EBounding



----------


## sailingaway

> They won't, but he's betting that others will. It's using them as an example to scare other conservatives.


Speaking of which...

we on OUR side have to make it expensive for committee CHAIRS to go along with this stuff.  Hanserling (sp?) and Paul Ryan need to be included amongst the sell out liberal chair calling out.

----------


## pcosmar

* GOP Steering Committee*

----------


## georgiaboy

Ha! This is a move based on fear.

We got 'em running scared.

This is getting good.

----------


## itshappening

I seem to remember Huelskamp being endorsed by Ron Paul in his competitive primary in 09/10.  I think he was a State senator at the time with a good conservative record.

----------


## AuH20

We need one of their scalps in a primary situation. Either Boehner or Cantor. Then the rest will fall in line.

----------


## mz10

> We need one of their scalps in a primary situation. Either Boehner or Cantor. Then the rest will fall in line.


Even an unsuccessful primary challenge would send a strong message if it gave them a run for their money.

----------


## itshappening

Kansas senior senator is Pat Roberts, age 76 who's term is up in 2014.  

He might retire or serve at least one more term meaning there is a clear path for Huelskamp to the U.S Senate

----------


## FSP-Rebel

This is all piling up quite nicely for the republican wave of 2014. The conservative/libertarian base will be unified and looking to kick some establishment ass. Rand will have even more buddies in the sandbox and his profile will be almost legendary by then setting off the perfect storm for two years following.

----------


## supermario21

Yeah, anyone catching the Heritage blog event with Amash and Huelskamp? http://blog.heritage.org/2012/12/04/...gers-briefing/

This is going to promote our positions even more and unite us with the rest of the grassroots. This will play out in our favor as the grassroots conservatives increasingly support what we stand for as they see the incompetency of the establishment.

----------


## AuH20

Mark Levin just took to his twitter account to tear apart Boehner for this craven move. 

https://twitter.com/marklevinshow

Meanwhile, El Rushbo the gatekeeper said very little about his "buddy" John Boehner.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Mark Levin just took to his twitter account to tear apart Boehner for this craven move.


I was hoping Levin would go to bat on this for us. I'll be listening later for epic commentary. This thing is spreading like wild fire across the conservative roots and Levin just doesn't talk about things, he gets very angry when driving the point home.

----------


## AuH20

> I was hoping Levin would go to bat on this for us. I'll be listening later for epic commentary. This thing is spreading like wild fire across the conservative roots and Levin just doesn't talk about things, he gets very angry when driving the point home.


He's in rare form tonight. Levin is on target.

----------


## Smitty

Is there another Mark Levin or are you folks talking about the neocon who subs for Rush and called Ron Paul a wack job?

This guy?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMQ6C5oguZ4

----------


## sailingaway

> Is there another Mark Levin or are you folks talking about the neocon who subs for Rush and called Ron Paul a wack job?
> 
> This guy?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMQ6C5oguZ4


that's the one.  But this hits all aspects of the tea party, they purged people who voted least with leadership.  So he accidentally is on the same side.  I feel kind of dirty about it, but it isn't the reps fault.

----------


## Matt Collins



----------


## Smitty

He has an agenda.

It's not ours.

----------


## eleganz

> 


I'm glad they went there for that and filmed it but I don't really think the message got through.

----------


## AuH20

> Is there another Mark Levin or are you folks talking about the neocon who subs for Rush and called Ron Paul a wack job?
> 
> This guy?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMQ6C5oguZ4


Levin isn't the enemy. I know all the Paulites go bat$#@! crazy when anyone says anything nasty about Ron, but people need to keep their perspective.

----------


## sailingaway

> Levin isn't the enemy. I know all the Paulites go bat$#@! crazy when anyone says anything nasty about Ron, but people need to keep their perspective.


My perspective is that he is a self agrandizing tool who uses constitutional rhetoric to sheath decidedly unConstitutional policy leanings.

----------


## AuH20

> My perspective is that he is a self agrandizing tool who uses constitutional rhetoric to sheath decidedly unConstitutional policy leanings.


He has a huge ego and comes off arrogant & nasty. I'm not denying that he can be a horse's ass. But at least (1) he has a solid understanding of the  principles outlined in the Constitution and (2) he always despised the GOP establishment. Levin is a guy I could work with it, despite his national security concerns.

----------


## sailingaway

I don't grant you (1) at all. If he has a solid understanding of the Constitution he ignores it blatantly at will.

I don't mind him being an enemy of my enemy, but I'm not going to let guard down for an instant as if he were my friend.

----------


## AuH20

> I don't grant you (1) at all. If he has a solid understanding of the Constitution he ignores it blatantly at will.
> 
> I don't mind him being an enemy of my enemy, but I'm not going to let guard down for an instant as if he were my friend.


You can tell real quick who has worked with the GOP establishment over the years and protects them. Most notably, Hannity and Limbaugh. Levin, despite all his faults, doesn't carry water for those devils.

----------


## sailingaway

> You can tell real quick who has worked with the GOP establishment over the years and protects them. Most notably, Hannity and Limbaugh. Levin, despite all his faults, doesn't carry water for those devils.


LOL! Yeah, because he's all about himself.  It's ok, we can just agree to disagree on this guy.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Levin isn't the enemy. I know all the Paulites go bat$#@! crazy when anyone says anything nasty about Ron, but people need to keep their perspective.


He may not be the target, but he is the enemy, at least at present.

----------

